# Heating in bathroom of Swift Kontiki 645



## sparky_speedy (Sep 20, 2005)

Has anyone had any problems with the blown air heating in the bathroom of a 2005 kontiki 645? 

We have no problem with the heating in other parts of the van except this area where there is no hot air coming through at all. Have tried to check the tubing but it is underneath the floor I believe. 

Hope someone might be able to help.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

sparky_speedy said:


> Has anyone had any problems with the blown air heating in the bathroom of a 2005 kontiki 645?
> 
> We have no problem with the heating in other parts of the van except this area where there is no hot air coming through at all. Have tried to check the tubing but it is underneath the floor I believe.
> 
> Hope someone might be able to help.


Hi,

Personally I dont know the answer, but if you phone Glenn Harris our Service Manager during the day, I am sure he will be able to give you some advice.

Mention MHFacts when you do.

Regards

Peter


----------



## sparky_speedy (Sep 20, 2005)

Thanks very much. 

Debbie


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

I have a similar problem with the cab and luton area in our van. But all I do is close or almost some of the other vents and this then cures the problem. Might be worth ago.


Richard....


----------



## sparky_speedy (Sep 20, 2005)

I did try that tactic and even put the heating on full blast with electric and gas but although I could hear the noise through the vent, there was no heat.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

With the fan on full speed, do you get any airflow through the vent? If so then it is a case of the pipe run being too long to retain the heat. If there is no airflow then the pipe is disconnected.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Feedback*

Sparky

The bathroom blown air shares the outlet with the front bed, if no air movement present, check the connection.

If there is air coming from this outlet then check the connection in the service tray and the bathroom feed pipe for obstructions.

If you need it we can send you a drawing - let us have your email address

Regards
Kath


----------



## sparky_speedy (Sep 20, 2005)

Thanks for your replies. 

There is no air at all coming from the bathroom vent but there is from the vent into the kitchen area. 

I have been advised to check the connection at the back of the truma boiler so will do so this weekend.

Debbie


----------

